# Loose Slide



## Amg2473 (Jan 10, 2013)

Just bought my first gun, a Ruger SR9. Put a couple hundred rounds through, cleaned and re assembled. Now I notice the slide has a slight give, I can push the slide down the slightest bit.. Not sure if this is normal and I just didn't notice it before, or I did something wrong during re assembly?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is it loose? Does it rattle when you shake the gun?
Did you follow the owners' manual's directions completely and to the letter?
When you put the slide back onto the frame, did you make sure that the grooves in the slide mated properly with the frame?

Did it not exhibit this "give" before you shot and cleaned it?
When you write "push the slide down," do you mean vertically down, from the top toward the trigger and the grip? Or do you mean from front to back? (This is important.)
How 'bout when you pull the slide upwards?

Did you clean the pistol thoroughly _before_ you first shot it? Or only afterward?

Semi-auto pistols can't be too tightly assembled, or they will not operate properly. (There are exceptions, but not in your case.)
Some vertical play in the slide-to-frame fit is good. A lot of free play is bad. If there's a lot of play, you have reassembled the pistol incorrectly.
If there is front-to-back play, you have reassembled it really, really badly. It might be dangerous to you.
Manufacturers ship out their pistols coated with some sticky anti-rust compound, which should be cleaned off before the first shot is fired. The sticky compound might've made the slide a tighter fit on the frame than it really is supposed to be. Now, cleaned, the slide may seem to fit loosely.

An easy fix: Take it apart again. Now, reassemble it in very strict accordance with the owners' manual's instructions. Check for missing or broken parts as you go along.


----------



## Amg2473 (Jan 10, 2013)

The slide pushes down toward the frame.. Just a bit more than a hairline, didn't notice if it was like this prior to dis assembling. I will disassemble and go through manual again. Thanks for reply!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Amg2473 said:


> The slide pushes down toward the frame. Just a bit more than a hairline...


Probably, nothing is wrong.
But, yes, check to be certain.


----------

